# How much do you pay for beef heart, liver and kidney?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have access to some grass fed organs but I buy it so seldom(except liver), I cant recall the pricing on either. Shes selling them for $2.50 per lb.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd pay that for grass fed. I pay 1.89 for liver, and I cant remember for kidney. Chicken Liver here is cheap, but one of my dogs is allergic to it.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I feed beef heart for .96 cents per pound and .95 cents per pound for chicken liver.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

$1.99 Beef Heart, $2.96 Calf Liver, Veal Liver $7.49 and Chicken Liver $1.59. All per lb. The rest I can't remember.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks, I know that grass fed is better so I dont mind paying little extra, I need to double check the price of heart at a local store to make sure I cant find anything cheaper. I havent seen kidney in a while.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I get grass fed beef heart for $0.75 per lb. from the place i will be getting my meat once i start raw. They charge $0.75 for liver and kidney as well. I get whole livers for free (ones they just dont feel like cutting up) from my uncle's friend that is a butcher. They also throw the kidneys in for free when i get stuff because they just throw them out. Chicken livers are about $1.98 per lb here.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, I'm getting screwed!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

The markets here have gone so up on organs. I think it's becuase so many raw feeders.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

brandypup said:


> The markets here have gone so up on organs. I think it's becuase so many raw feeders.


I beleive it. When people show intrest, they start to go up because they see a profit. The little country butcher we go to thinks I'm nuts. But he just throws the stuff away so he doesn't mind giving it to someone who will use it. I used to get ox tail for my dogs, and they would just give it to me, I told a few friends that i give my dogs cow tail for treats and they got alot of attention because they are the local butcher, so they started to charge. When they got alot of people, prices started to go up. I don't get it for free anymore... but usually get it discounted or get free deer ribs, deer legs, heart, tongue or kidney with it. 

No one around hear hardly wants organs, so they arent that popular so they dont sell for much because the rare person that might get some just wont pay the high price. Its all about supply and demand. If their isnt any demand in the area, things arent as expensive. But if lots want it, the supply is going to be more $$$ because they see a way to make money.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I just found some pork kidney for $1.59/lb. I can get chicken livers for .69/lb and beef liver is more like $3/lb. Of course Lola will only eat beef liver.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm getting ready to buy beef heart.....i've been feeding venison heart, but i'm buying a 60 lb case, so it's approximately 2.00 a pound, including shipping, i think.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Grass fed beef heart is 1.90 a lb. Haven't bought beef liver but i get Kidney for 1.44 lb.


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

I pay a £1 for a kg of beef liver and kidney (so, I think that is $1.50ish for 2.2lbs... so about $.68 for 1lb) and for beef heart it is about £2.50 per kg (so about $4 for 2.2lbs... so about $1.80 for 1lb). That is grass fed from the butcher. Someone I know though, gets beef heart for £3 for 5kg for an abbatior  When I am out of heart, guess where I'm going! :tongue:


----------

